#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Entities on Paper

## RedX

I met Carl Nagel on a forum called evocationmagic.com and he told me if you want anything from any spirit to draw a triangle and put the name of the entity in the center and put your desire alongside the 3 sides of the triangle. I've did it but hasn't seem to work. I've been making these triangle rituals on sticky notes. Should I try regular loose leaf paper?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I think he is full of his own importance. I doubt it is the paper. Try burning the paper.

----------


## Belphebe

I agree with Zelda, it could be you, fire has a way of summoning what you need.

----------


## Thetalpha

Here's a more complicated ritual I found:

"Wait for midnight at a full moon. Draw an equilateral triangle, pointing up if summoning a good spirit and down if summoning a bad spirit. Do this on a piece of parchment or papyrus, but not ordinary paper. Write the full name of the spirit in the triangle, and draw three triangles pointing either down (if the main one is pointing up) or up (if the main one is pointing down). Light with a white candle if spirit is good, or black if the spirit is evil. Collect the ash in a bronze dish. Add 4 fluid drams of holy water, 4 fluid drams of white wine and a further 4 fluid drams of your own blood. Mix well, then conceal in a miniature casket on a necklace and carry around for 6 full moons."

Personally, I think it sounds a bit too mystic to be true, but having a go at it can't harm you. For the 4 fluid drams of your blood I would recommend seeing a doctor and asking him to remove them with a syringe - he'll probably not charge you more than five bucks and it's the safest way to remove blood. If you do it yourself, you might find yourself bleeding to death, so, yeah.  :Wink:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

You don't need all that blood, a finger prick will do, and if you want to charge it you can pee on or, spit on it, or even substitute wine for blood. I have a hard time with basically bleeding yourself for a god damn ritual!

----------


## Jarhog

Like they said use paper that is for magick. I would use what ever summoning was appropriate for that spirit that i was using and then concentrate on the symbol that I had drawn to charge to then thank and dismiss the spirit. I would carry the paper in my wallet taking care that others don't see it and it is not in the direct sun. When I wanted to use it I would think of the symbol and you should be up and running.

----------


## Thetalpha

Parchment releases poisonous fumes by the way, so if you choose to carry out this ritual, be sure to do it in the open.

----------


## Jarhog

> Like they said use paper that is for magick. I would use what ever summoning was appropriate for that spirit that i was using and then concentrate on the symbol that I had drawn to charge to then thank and dismiss the spirit. I would carry the paper in my wallet taking care that others don't see it and it is not in the direct sun. When I wanted to use it I would think of the symbol and you should be up and running.


I forgot something and can't seem to get the edit it come up. I would use a candle and oil that was appropriate to your goal. Also, you you can use a drop of your blood on the paper to seal the deal so to speak.

Remember, it is not the paper or the ink it is your intent

----------


## Gazeeboh

ZeldaFitz is right, burn the paper.

It sounds like this guy is banking on tired old sigil magick to come through and not so much the spirit.

Careful with your blood offerings, they usually link you pretty close to the thing you gave it too. Same thing with reproductive fluids.

But yeah, write you stuff down and I would recommend trying to call on the spirit itself. Don't evoke it or anything but just give it a sort of heads up. Light the thing on fire. And don't forget to thank it later and give it something cool for it's work if you haven't already.

Good luck! Once you get this to work you will love it.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Yeah he would if he was going for straight sigil magick.
I just meant to say that his technique sounds pretty similar to just plain sigil magic to me.
Doodle something on a paper, some personal symbol that means something to you. You still have to write you desire but instead of jumbling it up into a pictograph you just write a spirits name.

In my mind, the name and symbol are interchangeable. Both are symbols things that represent something else.

But you are right MrK, he should if he was honest about it.

----------


## zero

this seems to be a weird combination of sigil working and goetic evocation without the evocation.

I am all for trying new things myself, but it seems not to work no?

I see you want something from the spirit, and not necessarily a direct spell, so I would go traditional on this one.

----------


## Izabael_DaJinn

That paper magick spell could work just fine, but it is missing a gnosis of some sort, otherwise it would be inert. If one is working with a demon, a connection to the demon MUST be made...even splattering blood or semen on the sigil isn't necessarily enough. The paper and sigil/intent is a way to focus, but the real magick happens in an altered state of consciousness of some sort. 

Even the purpose of repeating the barbarous names of evocation is to put one in a trance state as much as anything else. 

I wish all these quick and dirty methods worked, but most don't. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is. 

And BTW, the type of paper WOULD matter for most talismans. The extra effort involved in any spell is almost always to the magician's benefit. Laziness is the bane of good magick, so I would definitely do this with parchment, but I would use it as one part of a full ritual. 

Bottom line, the demon's sigil with your intent inscribed around a triangle is a good idea; it's just not enough in and of itself.


xoxo
Izabael

----------

